# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Бесплатные посетители на сайт и раздача бесплатного трафика (ЧИТАТЬ ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО)

## kykyi

*Где взять трафика и как раскрутить свой сайт?*

Эти вопросы мучают многих веб мастеров...

Как быть со статистикой посещаемости?

В общем нужно много посетителей на сайт и бесплатно!!!

Вот несколько советов которые попадаются в интернете по данному вопросу:

- обмениваться баннерами
- обмениваться ссылками
- рекламировать на форумах
- рассылать спам по социальным сетям
- флудить
- накручивать счетчики посещений

Все это бред сивой кобылы и с такими первобытными методами мы максимум получим 5 посещений в день...

Вот что делают более опытные пользователи:
- покупают трафик
- регистрируют сайт в каталогах и поисковых системах
- покупают места для размещения баннеров
- оптимизируют сайт для поисковых систем

В итоге получают немного больше посетителей чем в предыдущем случае

Да уж, не густо

Но есть действительно требуемый внимания способ продвижения сайта
Это бесплатный трафик на сайт или бесплатные посетители

*Откуда их взять спросите вы? Кто будет за бесплатно раздавать трафик?

Оказывается такое возможно и существует сеть трафика раздачи, где трафик раздают, при этом не требуют размещения на сайте ни баннеров ни рекламы.
Т.е. раздают только трафик и не портят внешность сайта.

Я думаю вы много раз встречали на сайте эти назойливые баннеры с вирусами, тут такого нет
Каждый сайт вручную проверяет модератор на нормальность, поэтому порно сайты и всякая фигня трафик получать не может, в сети работают только нормальные сайты

Если у вас нормальный сайт на который вы действительно хотите посетителей и реальных, а не прокси накрутку, то заходите в трафика раздаточную сеть и регистрируйтесь:

http://nagon.net/

_http://nagon.net/

Только не поленитесь и прочитайте всю информацию на сайте!!!

Вы можете учитывать статистику вашего сайта с помощью любых счетчиков или систем, и вы будете удивлены результатам.
Через неделю на вашем сайте увеличится посещаемость в несколько раз!
В общем смотрите сами, система только заработала и аналогов нет!

*

:)

----------


## Maks.spb

Вы сами то пробовали так продвигать интернет ресурсы?

----------


## Halker72

Отлично вроде работает. Интернет магазин компьютерной техники. itc72.ru

----------


## leon2785

Реально стоит пробовать...
Не понятно только в чем интерес самого сервиса.

----------


## Halker72

Отличноые ресурсы только чет результатов реального продвижения не видно shop.itc72.ru

----------


## leon2785

вчера добавил сайт...и он до сих пор стоит на модерации...
хотя количество посетителей соответствует требованию

----------


## yudzhin

Я тоже сегодня послал на модерацию, посмотрим ))) У меня и так 150 челов в день, проанализируем прирост ))) Отпишусь
Скажу сразу что код системы ставить надо в самый низ сайта,иначе Ваши посетители запарятся пока  сервер нагонюнет (Придумали же приколисты:-) ) отдаст ответ вашему сайту. Кстати мой отмодерировали в течении 10 минут после поста здесь, совпадение ))) ?

----------


## staiki

Ну дык-есть результаты или очередной "ветер"?

----------


## notarget

Нужны реальные люди на сайте, а не мертвые души.

----------


## chines



----------


## chines

Здесь все понятно.

----------


## sbalaha

По-моему, уж если есть интерес в накрутке посещений - лучше простая крутилка.

----------

